# Neocaridina Colours



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

What's up shrimp keepers!

Just a question here, can you guys answer my survey on what colour of neocaridina shrimp is your favourite? Thanks so much! 
http://www.surveymonkey.com/r/BBYFZL8

Keep on tankin


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

What's the verdict so far?



Patrick Ang said:


> What's up shrimp keepers!
> 
> Just a question here, can you guys answer my survey on what colour of neocaridina shrimp is your favourite? Thanks so much!
> http://www.surveymonkey.com/r/BBYFZL8
> ...


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

So basically blue is winning with 50% of the votes, or 7 votes. Red is second with 4 votes, and orange is third with 3 votes. Surprising because i thought that red would win by a land slide, or one of the more unique colours, but blue is pretty sweet too. Personally I like orange the most. Blue often requires culling, and I don't have the stomach or a cull tank to do that...  Oh well, hopefully more people see this survey and we can broadcast results for us to see which colour of neos is the GTA's favourite! 

Thanks guys


----------

